# How to get rid of Staghorn Algae in 25 gallon low tech tank



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Controlling Algae*

Hello Cod...

Some algae is natural and a sign you have a healthy tank. It works with other plants to use the dissolved wastes in the tank. Removing algae by hand is one way, but that's quite a bit of work. Large, weekly water changes will remove nutrients that keep algae growing. Adding floating plants that use nutrients faster than algae will slow its growth. Anacharis is a good one. Just drop single stems of it into the tank. I have it in all my planted tanks and in time it will take the place of most forms of algae.

Algae lives on extra nutrients from feeding too much flaked food. The food is high phosphate and algae thrives in water with a lot of phosphates.

Again, I'd suggest removing and replacing the tank water more often. Changing half every week and reducing the amount you feed. Both should do the job, just give it time.

B


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

You might have too much light. Raise lights to reduce intensity. Also, regular vacuuming may help prevent it. But if it hasn't been vacuumed in a long time, that first vacuum may actually cause more of it due to stirring up a lot of muck. Dip or spot treat with H2O2 or excel to kill it. Or manually pinch it off.


----------



## Codzilla (Aug 26, 2013)

When people say spot treatment, do they mean targeting a specific area with say, excel, and using a syringe or something?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, with a syringe. Don't have a syringe? Use a straw. Hold one end of it and slowly release. Practice with plain water first. There fluid in the straw must be higher than the water line of the tank.


----------

